# Newbie Question



## JoshJames (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi all, Enjoyed browing through the forum. I started making what I thought was grape wine with honey(4-6 pounds of honey per gallon) used in place of the sugar. After reading this forum on mead is it possible that I have more of a mead/wine combination than just grape wine? I do not boil any of the ingredients. I raise my own concord grapes and use our own orange blossom honey that we produce. The resulting product is tasty and varys considerably in alcohol content. So, exactly what am I making? Thanks


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

You're making a substyle of mead called pyment, and it's one of my favorites!


----------

